# A Sadness Thread



## Trundle (Feb 6, 2013)

We all need to let it out every once and awhile, so just let it all out here for now, everyone.

Dryer broke a few days ago, oven's element broke just a few minutes ago.
My $800 bass broke (sent back to company for fixing)
I hate History class
bleh


----------



## YanoShigun (Feb 6, 2013)

Great idea!

-My grandma died in August last year. 
-I got hit by a truck in November. 
-I failed my driver's license exam twice. 
-I broke my glasses and had to pay $200 to replace them.


----------



## Bambi (Feb 6, 2013)

Its soon "that time of the month"
I have a sore throat
I had to wait 2 hours for a "pet friendly" cab today
AC is still not out
I have to go through over 1000 files at work
I have to take public transit home


----------



## Stevey Queen (Feb 6, 2013)

- I miss my ex boyfriend
- I have no job
- My car is broke and I have no money to fix it
- I have a speech class this semester
- I'm sucking at my ******** people math class right now
- My acne is coming back. I think it's stress related.
- I didn't know if I was going to graduate high school until the 2nd to last day.
- My favorite art teacher from high school has cancer.
- One of my first friends I made in high school passed away from cancer.

Edit: And a bird just pooped on my arm as I finished this post.


----------



## Kip (Feb 6, 2013)

Mother of grapefruit, thats insane.

mine don't compare.
-I've been feeling Ill for the past 4 months (makes me sad n depressed sometimes)
-I feel like I'm not a good enough human being/Don't do enough. (don't feel worthy. Also makes me sad)
-Stuck with an 8 year old dell laptop ( TT^TT )
-My gaming consoles are breaking & i still don't have a 3DS.
-Someone i knew for years passed away recently (he was old & stressed)


----------



## Trundle (Feb 6, 2013)

Kip said:


> Mother of grapefruit, thats insane.
> 
> mine don't compare.
> -I've been feeling Ill for the past 4 months (makes me sad n depressed sometimes)
> ...



Man, never feel you're not a good enough human being. You've probably done more good than bad in this world, and even if you haven't, look at all the people who you've accomplished more than!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 6, 2013)

I keep losing my balance and running into walls/furniture today.


----------



## Bambi (Feb 6, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> I keep losing my balance and running into walls/furniture today.



I feel mean and bad about myself because this made me laugh.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 6, 2013)

Bambi said:


> I feel mean and bad about myself because this made me laugh.



There is something wrong with Earth's gravitational pull today. But at least I haven't gotten hurt!


----------



## Dustbunnii (Feb 6, 2013)

Ah yes, just the thread I needed.

Miss my bf and also kinda wondering where the relationship will go in the future...
Unsure about historic pres as major
Think I have a cyst or two hanging out on my ovaries which I'm _really_ hoping won't burst. Keep getting random dull to not-so-dull pains in those areas and they aren't the usual time-of-the-month cramps, speaking of which...
it will soon be that time of the month.... unless it's late. again.
Too shy to make any new friends or to join a club where I dont know anyone for the sake of making new friends... so I've been feelin' rather lonely.
I'm done. I don't like to complain much but these are the things that are bothering me and I haven't really been able to vent them out to anyone. So ta daaaa


----------



## Kip (Feb 7, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> Edit: And a bird just pooped on my arm as I finished this post.



That made me laugh!! the other ones are sad though 



E765 said:


> Man, never feel you're not a good enough human being. You've probably done more good than bad in this world, and even if you haven't, look at all the people who you've accomplished more than!



Thank you for these word! i will do my best to do more and get over it!



Bambi said:


> I feel mean and bad about myself because this made me laugh.



Same here XD


----------



## Roshan (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm sick for almost 2 weeks


----------



## Jake (Feb 7, 2013)

I am fat
I am dumb
People don't take my inner diva seriously
I am going for my license on Tuesday and I can't drive
I'm becoming ugly
I am mean to this fat kid because I just hate him I can't help it he has bad genes it's just how the conception worked. Once we had cake in class and I like 'I hope u eat 100 pieces and die of an aneurysm, and because you are dumb and I don't expect you to know what that means It means a heart attack. Have a good life" then he didn't eat any cake. I am just a very mean person and it makes me sad I can't help it I hate everyone 
The hot PE teacher has not yet noticed me ((((


O and I hate my dad and want him dead


----------



## Colour Bandit (Feb 7, 2013)

My dad has threatened to kick me out of the family home multiple times (I'm only 16, going on to 17) and is verbally abusive towards me and my mum.
I quit my chemistry A-level on Monday, but now one of my friends is calling me dumb and is part of the reason my dad threatened to kick me out recently. It also means I can't do any science degree at university, but I'd rather do an International business course anyway...


----------



## Dimension Witch (Feb 7, 2013)

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> My dad has threatened to kick me out of the family home multiple times (I'm only 16, going on to 17) and is verbally abusive towards me and my mum.
> I quit my chemistry A-level on Monday, but now one of my friends is calling me dumb and is part of the reason my dad threatened to kick me out recently. It also means I can't do any science degree at university, but I'd rather do an International business course anyway...



Dayum D: Thats sad!

~ I keep stubbing my toe into tables.
~ My vision is becoming blurry


----------



## Dalie (Feb 7, 2013)

- My school's seniors are supposed to party on the 14th because our school ends, but nobody gives a **** about the decorations and stuff... I'm doing everything alone ):
- My boyfriend is in military service now and he's always sick there so he can't come home. I miss him
- My back aches a lot and I don't know why
- I want to play but I'm too lazy to do so
- Every time I play something I just remember that New Leaf isn't out yet and get sad


----------



## Stevey Queen (Feb 7, 2013)

My dad choked me when I was 5 because I pronounced the number 14 like 13.


----------



## SockHead (Feb 7, 2013)

The girl I love doesn't love me back and my aunt has cancer and she knows she's going to die.


----------



## Lauren (Feb 7, 2013)

My fiancee is in Afghan
AC isn't out
I'm cold 
I want new clothes
My virgin media package doesn't have Disney Channel
I have to work
Craving Dr Pepper


----------



## broadwaythecat (Feb 7, 2013)

Yeah I'm ugly too 


 got a c in math
 can't find my glasses
people are discouraging me to write the novel I'm currently writing(on chapter 2 now)   

  I thought Jake was a boy
 I want the library teacher fired. She's such a jerk

  I'm becoming one of those people who tend to get in trouble alot
    The boy I have a crush on dosn't notice me(and he sits right next to me in school!) 


  I have this verbal disorder thing that makes it harder for me to say certain words, thus having it harder for people to understand what I'm sain


----------



## Juicebox (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm really easily infatuated, and my interests are always very unrequited.

I'm also having writer's block for my novel, and I'm not sure how to power through it.

I've gained ten pounds over the summer, and I'm not a girl who can pull off extra weight.


----------



## Lauren (Feb 7, 2013)

I love this thread!

I'm chunky
Gross
just plain GLARGJNDSONFIOBDF


----------



## AndyB (Feb 7, 2013)

Lauren said:


> I love this thread!
> 
> I'm chunky
> Gross
> just plain GLARGJNDSONFIOBDF



Wait, what's wrong with "chunky"?


----------



## Lauren (Feb 7, 2013)

Well Andy, I despise how I look! I was like a size 6 2 years ago so its like WOW. ergh I'm female, I'm entitled to body issues ^.^


----------



## Wrathie83 (Feb 7, 2013)

Lost my mum last year to the see-you-next-tuesday that is breast cancer, you don't realise how much you miss some one til they go.


----------



## Lauren (Feb 7, 2013)

Wrathie83 said:


> Lost my mum last year to the see-you-next-tuesday that is breast cancer, you don't realise how much you miss some one til they go.



I am so very sorry Claire! It's horrible! My aunty had a rare type in her lungs and breasts! Honestly, if you're coping that makes you one of the strongest people I know of!


----------



## Wrathie83 (Feb 7, 2013)

Lauren said:


> I am so very sorry Claire! It's horrible! My aunty had a rare type in her lungs and breasts! Honestly, if you're coping that makes you one of the strongest people I know of!


Thanks Lauren x


----------



## Octavia (Feb 7, 2013)

Lauren said:


> I'm chunky



Chunky is cute.

-Just ran out of heat and there's a snow storm tomorrow
-Glasses broke a few months ago, no money to replace them and my vision is becoming worse in the process


Ai yi yi.


----------



## SockHead (Feb 7, 2013)

lookyhooky said:


> I thought Jake was a boy



this made me feel better. thank you


----------



## broadwaythecat (Feb 7, 2013)

Your welcome?

Not many people appreciate the fact that I'm a tomboy. Somebod asked me what's my favorite dress and I'm like, ? would never wear crap like that!" (no offence)


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 7, 2013)

Juicebox said:


> I'm really easily infatuated, and my interests are always very unrequited.
> 
> I'm also having writer's block.



This is me, all the time.
*hugs* I know your feels.


----------



## PaJami (Feb 7, 2013)

First of all, this is for all of you. Whatever you're going through, it'll all be okay 8D

But since it is the sadness thread, I guess I've been having some girl problems. I kind of developed feelings for a close friend of mine, and ever since I told her we've been drifting apart. I've been missing her, but a part of me doesn't.. She's all but replaced me in her life, I dunno if she deserves me back :/ Oh well, refer to the above statement


----------



## Gnome (Feb 7, 2013)

A lot of things can't hold my interests for too long, this is becoming a problem for video games. 

other than that; life is good.


----------



## Juicebox (Feb 8, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> This is me, all the time.
> *hugs* I know your feels.


*hugs back*

Thank you, my fine gentleman.

Reading how people support each other on this website is really touching, especially with some of you that are having deaths of loved ones and other very difficult problems. 
Hugs for everyone!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Feb 8, 2013)

Dustbunnii said:


> Ah yes, just the thread I needed.
> 
> Miss my bf and also kinda wondering where the relationship will go in the future...
> Unsure about historic pres as major
> ...



Without sounding rude, the thought of anybodies ovaries bursting makes me queasy.

I'm really sorry and I will pray that they don't.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2013)

My mom has Thyroid Disease, so things are always very stressful between me and her. She is also OCD and we get into arguments and she gets very emotional if the house is not completely clean and in order 24/7. I have to get straight A's or she will chew my head off, which is a hard thing to do because I take so many advanced classes.

I hate winter and I miss summer

I wish my hair wasnt so thick and gross looking all the time

I constantly feel stressed that I won't get accepted into my dream college because I am not good enough and I don't use my time efficiently. I always beat myself up if I spend even a few minutes not drawing, because I am so paranoid.

I can never focus on essays or projects

I had to quit my Tae Kwon Do class because the times for it are inconvenient now that I am taking Community College classes at night. I have to work out alone now, which is obviously not as fun.


----------



## Dimension Witch (Feb 8, 2013)

My dad is being a jerk.
Little brother chewed on my games.


----------



## Roshan (Feb 8, 2013)

hh


----------



## Lauren (Feb 8, 2013)

My sister steals my clothes and make up and I still can't find my black wedges!


----------



## Dustbunnii (Feb 8, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> Without sounding rude, the thought of anybodies ovaries bursting makes me queasy.
> 
> I'm really sorry and I will pray that they don't.



Well, the ovaries themselves wouldn't burst, but the cysts that might be hanging around inside of them could.
It's happened to my sister a couple times this past year. I'm just hoping that mine go away on their own, assuming I even have them.
But yeah. I can understand why it would make you queasy. These sorts of things don't make me queasy until I actually start thinking a lot about it, which I tend not to do. The part that makes me queasy is the thought that I might have to go to the hospital, or that there might not be anyone around when it happened, if it happened. I wouldn't know what to do ._.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Feb 8, 2013)

My little brother is ALWAYS erasing my ac data. Last time he did that I was pretty much screaming in my head.


----------



## Juicebox (Feb 8, 2013)

Recently, I've had to come to the peace with the fact that I'm really not intelligent. I try to be, I really do. I love studying and reading, and writing. But whenever I try to show it, people just patronize me and remind me that I don't know quite as much as them. All my friends are super smart and good at everything, where I'm just kind of there. 

I wish I could prove to myself that I'm not stupid, but I haven't succeeded yet.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Feb 8, 2013)

Juicebox said:


> Recently, I've had to come to the peace with the fact that I'm really not intelligent. I try to be, I really do. I love studying and reading, and writing. But whenever I try to show it, people just patronize me and remind me that I don't know quite as much as them. All my friends are super smart and good at everything, where I'm just kind of there.
> 
> I wish I could prove to myself that I'm not stupid, but I haven't succeeded yet.



Bet your smarter then you think.
From elementary school threw high school I was in "special edu"
We did things like in math, we colored and watched happy gillmore 
Books were read to us. And only one teacher believed in us.
Others didn't care. I got by on my good looks, specially with the sexual advances on the ocation. Worst one was the male music teacher. "I think little boys with glasses are sexy" I was like 9 or 10.
Teachers asked other students if they were embarrassed I couldn't read.
Highschool I had a teacher pull me aside and tell me I should just give up and ill never amount to anything.
I was in special edu in collage as well. It was nice there. I could have people take my notes and help me with everything I could of ever wanted. But I never took up the offer.

O o yeah, bad things
? my work blames me for everything that goes wrong
? I get yelled at at work and at home everyday.
? I'm depressed and only really get by day to day is for my kids.
? I think about killing myself daily but I couldn't abandon my kids.
? I can't argue or defend my self because I go blank.
? my family isn't getting along.
? everyone is fighting
? I look forward to a game that's not out that I won't be able to even play.
I have the 3ds I don't have the ability to play with out guilt.
? I'm at the point struggling with still being myself and the other side of being a adult and just giving up everything and just work and work come home work here and never rest it feels like I just don't have enough time to do everything to make everyone happy. Can't make one person happy with out upsetting another. I just want to fall in a pitfall and just play with my kids...
I don't want to do this anymore.. I just want... Need to give up...
...


----------



## Dimension Witch (Feb 8, 2013)

RoosterInURbutt said:


> O o yeah, bad things
> • my work blames me for everything that goes wrong
> • I get yelled at at work and at home everyday.
> • I'm depressed and only really get by day to day is for my kids.
> ...



Thats upsetting D: Why would they just blame you?


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Feb 8, 2013)

Parfait said:


> Thats upsetting D: Why would they just blame you?


I make the money.
The big money.
I keep the company afloat. 
So if something goes wrong, they turn to me.
The boss permanently hurt his arm wile I was at a memorial,
So it's my fault I was t there.

I worked 2 months with no day off and I didn't work enough. But my bro worked 5 days and he was a god send to them.
I could go on, I got 10 years of working there and horrible story's from the beginning.


----------



## Cloudkitty (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm sorry for everything you all are going through.  (But the bird poop thing made me laugh, sorry)

The film industry is extremely slooooow here right now, so I am stuck working a very dull but stable office job.
My training to work in the medical field is not quite complete, and the last class I have to take is Supervisory Management and it is pretty much ten weeks of bullcrap bureaucratic stuff.  I am not excited in the least.
There's something wrong with the way my stomach processes food, so I have to see a specialist next week, and she's going to stick a camera down my throat.  Like all the way down.  Thank goodness they knock me out for that.
I finished all my Christmas chocolate.  And I'm not counting on getting any for Valentines unless I buy it myself.  Fortunately, I have no shame and a regular income.
It's winter in Vancouver, and it feels like its raining every damn day and aughsomuchrain.

I guess none of those are really awful, but I really really miss working on films.  Even the awful ones.


----------



## PaJami (Feb 9, 2013)

RoosterInURbutt said:


> Bet your smarter then you think.
> From elementary school threw high school I was in "special edu"
> We did things like in math, we colored and watched happy gillmore
> Books were read to us. And only one teacher believed in us.
> ...



Hey man, I just wanted to personally tell you that life can get really tough sometimes, but that's not a reason to want to give up. You have a family who loves you and you have all of us here at TBT, I know depression can strike and we all feel upset, but please don't feel like giving up is the only option. One very important lesson I've learned in life is that no matter how bad it seems, there's always someone who has it worse.. And there's always a light at the end of the tunnel. Everything will get better, I promise  Just keep holding on!


----------



## Kip (Feb 9, 2013)

PaJami said:


> Hey man, I just wanted to personally tell you that life can get really tough sometimes, but that's not a reason to want to give up. You have a family who loves you and you have all of us here at TBT, I know depression can strike and we all feel upset, but please don't feel like giving up is the only option. One very important lesson I've learned in life is that no matter how bad it seems, there's always someone who has it worse.. And there's always a light at the end of the tunnel. Everything will get better, I promise  Just keep holding on!



I agree!

I'm very surprised with how much you put up with! i hope things turn for the better!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 9, 2013)

Juicebox said:


> Recently, I've had to come to the peace with the fact that I'm really not intelligent. I try to be, I really do. I love studying and reading, and writing. But whenever I try to show it, people just patronize me and remind me that I don't know quite as much as them. All my friends are super smart and good at everything, where I'm just kind of there.
> 
> I wish I could prove to myself that I'm not stupid, but I haven't succeeded yet.



Intelligence isn't knowing how to and being good at everything.
It's knowing how to enjoy the things you can do, and improving upon things you can't.


----------



## Jake (Feb 9, 2013)

My friend called me perfect and I just feel really pressured now because she was like 'your hair is always perf, your skins always soft and tan like you have foundation on when you don't. Your eyebrows are amazing and so is your body blah blah blah'
and now I feel pressured that I have to meet the expectations of my 'friends' and i can't be perfect all the time i dont want to be pretty I want to be ugly


----------



## Dimension Witch (Feb 9, 2013)

Jake. said:


> My friend called me perfect and I just feel really pressured now because she was like 'your hair is always perf, your skins always soft and tan like you have foundation on when you don't. Your eyebrows are amazing and so is your body blah blah blah'
> and now I feel pressured that I have to meet the expectations of my 'friends' and i can't be perfect all the time i dont want to be pretty I want to be ugly



My friends/family call me adorable. When I don't even feel or see myself as adorable D:
And it's pressuring just like you. But I just be myself x3


----------



## Jas0n (Feb 9, 2013)

The world of dating is far too much effort.


----------



## Trundle (Feb 9, 2013)

s





RoosterInURbutt said:


> I make the money.
> The big money.
> I keep the company afloat.
> So if something goes wrong, they turn to me.
> ...



I kinda understand your whole work situation...
When I was younger my dad worked at a furniture sale store called Lounsbury. At first he wasn't doing so well, and they asked him if he could bring his sales up. He worked very, very hard until he eventually brought up the sales higher than anyone else in the store. All of his coworkers like him and everything, but the manager whoever else was higher up really didn't like him for some reason.
Well, someone was going to be promoted to a pretty high level job. All of his coworkers and assistant managers were saying that my dad should get the job. The higher up staff didn't take this very well, and they decided that they should just go ahead and fire him. 
So that's what they did. He got fired, and he ended up working as a worship leader at our local church. He is now a youth pastor and we are all doing pretty good, even though we were in a bit of a rough spot for awhile. 
No matter what happens, look ahead to the future, because it will get better.


----------



## Lauren (Feb 9, 2013)

I don't know whether there is a venting thread there really should be but I can change it too make it sad.

It makes me feel sad when people hash tag on Facebook, connect their twitter account too Facebook or both at the same time!


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Feb 10, 2013)

Lauren said:


> I don't know whether there is a venting thread there really should be but I can change it too make it sad.
> 
> It makes me feel sad when people hash tag on Facebook, connect their twitter account too Facebook or both at the same time!



I don't understand what a hash tag is.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Feb 10, 2013)

@RoosterInUrButt, your story made me sad. I really hope things get better.


----------



## Roshan (Feb 10, 2013)

hh


----------



## Stevey Queen (Mar 3, 2013)

I just forked over $200 to my car mechanic and it's not even fixed and the next repair is also gonna cost $200 and I'm willing to bet it's not even going to get my car fixed. This car is costing me all the money I had left and no one will hire me.


----------



## Jake (Mar 3, 2013)

I didnt see hot pe teacher today


----------



## h-izzle (Mar 3, 2013)

i lost my favorite pen the other day =[


----------



## Juicebox (Mar 4, 2013)

I really don't want my best friend to move in August. Even though she's going to a really nice college and I should be happy for her, I'm really going to miss her. Then I feel guilty that I'm being so selfish, but I really can't help it. She's the only person that I really trust, and I know that she isn't going to keep me around after she makes new friends in college, because nobody else did.

 I hate myself for being such a selfish brat.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Mar 4, 2013)

It's ok, it's apart of life.
I say get a car and road trip and visit often.
You can't let her stay for you.
Trust me I have had meny of experience with this. Kinda
Like with a bf or gf in my case, she was going to move about a hour away.
It was for her work. Instead I asked her to stay. She moved in with me and drove out there every day. We got married had a couple of kids. Sounds good right? But I still hear about it. I didn't mean to keep her from her life and what could of been. Some times you have to let people go and live there life's, or there going to hold it against you.


----------



## Juicebox (Mar 4, 2013)

RoosterInURbutt said:


> It's ok, it's apart of life.
> I say get a car and road trip and visit often.
> You can't let her stay for you.
> Trust me I have had meny of experience with this. Kinda
> ...



Yeah, I have no intention of telling her any of this, and she wouldn't stay anyways. I'm just going to let her forget about me.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 4, 2013)

RoosterInURbutt said:


> But I still hear about it. I didn't mean to keep her from her life and what could of been. Some times you have to let people go and live there life's, or there going to hold it against you.



Your choices are what effect your world. Instead of asking, "What would life have been like if I let go?"
You should be asking yourself, "What would life be like if I never stepped in?"

Surprising how big one small action like that can be.


----------



## Mary (Mar 4, 2013)

I transferred schools last year, leaving my best friend. My new friend wants to transfer because almost all of her friends go to another school. I'll be all alone! *sniff* Huge essay to write and exams on the way. I'm gonna go completely insane. Parents are fighting all the time.


Now I'm going to dry my eyes and fight it out like the warrior I am.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 4, 2013)

This thread needs some happiness. 





NOSTALGIA OVERLOAD!!!


----------



## Trundle (Mar 4, 2013)

Bacon Boy said:


> This thread needs some happiness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't deny, I'm 15 and I still love to watch Arthur.



Mary said:


> I transferred schools last year, leaving my best friend. My new friend wants to transfer because almost all of her friends go to another school. I'll be all alone! *sniff* Huge essay to write and exams on the way. I'm gonna go completely insane. Parents are fighting all the time.
> 
> 
> Now I'm going to dry my eyes and fight it out like the warrior I am.



I know your pain! When I was young, I lived in my hometown. I had to leave to go across to the other side of the country, and leave my best friend who lived directly beside me and we played together everyday. (Grade 1)
After awhile, I made some friends in the new school. Half a year through, he moved away. (Grade 2)
The year after that (same school), I made another friend, but he ended up moving cities and schools during the Summer. (Grade 3 - Grade 4)
Then, I finally made new friends at the school again, and I was moving back to the other side of the country... (Grade 5)
In Grade 5, I had three different schools, leaving friends behind over and over.
I now have a lot of friends, and I'm here until I graduate! Hope it gets better for you!


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Mar 4, 2013)

Juicebox said:


> Yeah, I have no intention of telling her any of this, and she wouldn't stay anyways. I'm just going to let her forget about me.



If your friends, you don't have to stop because someone moves. Don't be lazy. Real friends true friends don't see things like moving ending everything.



Prof Gallows said:


> Your choices are what effect your world. Instead of asking, "What would life have been like if I let go?"
> You should be asking yourself, "What would life be like if I never stepped in?"
> 
> Surprising how big one small action like that can be.



I should of let her go, it's not about what if or what would of, it's about someone holding a grudge over you for not letting them.
Of corse, it's not just that.
When I proposed to my wife, she was crying. She cried because I hadn't proposed yet.
She even know what day I would propose, when and where. And she still was upset because I was taking too long.
We had only been dating for a year. She still holds that against me.
I wanted to be a dad cense high school. When she got pregnant we were fighting at the time and even though I was happy for my baby, I didn't give the reaction she wanted so I allways hear about how I didn't want my baby.

After my twins died, we got pregnant again, with my son .she holds against me not talking enough to her tummy.

It's not allways about how you look at things, but how others will. I don't know how life would of been if I never stepped in, but I do know she wouldn't be angry with me for not letting her go, but she probably would be angry for letting her go, like I didn't want her or something. I can see that working out this way, loose loose. All I know.


----------



## Hamusuta (Mar 4, 2013)

Gosh this is a really depressing thread D:

-I have 1 friend. (irl)
-I'm too shy to make friends >_<
-Everyone calls me names because I never speak to anyone else xD
-Someone once threw a snowball at my face and gave me a nosebleed then tripped me up ;~; (hurt so much D: )
-I also get picked on for being a bookworm...
-I live in a rough neighbourhood o-o (i didn't spell that right did I?)
-I have insomnia so I can never sleep...
-One of the worst bullies in my class once ripped up one of my drawings which took my 2 weeks (and still wasnt done) so i asked to go to the toilet and cried to myself xD
-I'm bisexual and have not told anyone yet... (SMART IDEA TO POST ON INTERNET TO PPLZ I DONT KNOW LMAO)

edit: I removed something that was probably too personal o-o


----------



## monochrome (Mar 4, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> Gosh this is a really depressing thread D:
> 
> -I have 1 friend. (irl)
> -I'm too shy to make friends >_<
> ...



Sounds like you're going through a lot of things I was going through in high school. If I'm going to tell you anything it is to not let it affect you. I know that sounds crazy but I really let bullies and struggle with my sexuality get me down and I just wasted my entire high school career--and I went to a high school that if I had succeeded in, could have given me amazing opportunities. But I squandered it by allowing myself to be weak--don't do that.

If you ever need to talk to someone about your problems, I'm here. I know its sometimes hard to open up to strangers but if you're having issues of crying and such talking out your problems with someone might help you feel a little better about what you are going through.


----------



## Hamusuta (Mar 4, 2013)

monochrome said:


> Sounds like you're going through a lot of things I was going through in high school. If I'm going to tell you anything it is to not let it affect you. I know that sounds crazy but I really let bullies and struggle with my sexuality get me down and I just wasted my entire high school career--and I went to a high school that if I had succeeded in, could have given me amazing opportunities. But I squandered it by allowing myself to be weak--don't do that.
> 
> If you ever need to talk to someone about your problems, I'm here. I know its sometimes hard to open up to strangers but if you're having issues of crying and such talking out your problems with someone might help you feel a little better about what you are going through.



Heehee, thank you for the offer but I'm fine. Really ^_^' I don't want to make a fuss its ok


----------



## Juicebox (Mar 4, 2013)

RoosterInURbutt said:


> If your friends, you don't have to stop because someone moves. Don't be lazy. Real friends true friends don't see things like moving ending everything.



They're the ones who never want to keep me around. Everyone always says that. But in reality, they just get to a point to where they realize that they don't want to talk to me anymore, and they don't. They get rid of me, and she's not going to be any different. I'm very easy to replace.


----------



## kalta (Mar 5, 2013)

Jake. said:


> I am fat
> I am dumb
> People don't take my inner diva seriously
> I am going for my license on Tuesday and I can't drive
> ...



wow someone got issue's....


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 5, 2013)

kalta said:


> wow someone got issue's....



I believe I said it in another thread, someone please pass me the Hydrochloric Acid, please.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Mar 6, 2013)

after speaking with my wife the past few days. I think I take all she says in a negative tone,
It sounds to me like she is yelling, like she is mad. Maybe I'm just too used to it being that way that when its a normal conversation I panic and get defensive.
Me doing this gets her upset though.
Maybe I'm the cause to all my life's problems.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Mar 8, 2013)

I finally told my head of college about my dad being verbally abusive, the only thing is I should apparently get the police involved but my dad works for the police so it would make him lose his job. I was so scared yesterday, I had gone to my boyfriend's and my dad just started calling me over and over threatening for me to come home now or not at all, so my boyfriend took me back to the college and I told my head of college everything. He then started to call my dad, who was apparently near the school even though he had no reason to be. When we got home he started shouting at me and demanding to know what I had told the college. The thing is my dad is one of those abusers who denies that he is being abusive, just that I 'drive' him to do it as I'm disobedient. I have to talk to my head of college again today about whether I should stay with my parents anymore...


----------



## Jake (Mar 8, 2013)

Hot pe teacher still doesnt know i exist


----------



## Colour Bandit (Mar 8, 2013)

On a positive note I've got my supernatural boxset! (Which will keep me quiet and out of my dad's way)


----------



## Trundle (Mar 8, 2013)

Jake. said:


> Hot pe teacher still doesnt know i exist



Walk into your gym class butt-naked. Start singing the Pokemon theme song, and then touch the PE teacher's neck. Specifically the neck. When you touch the neck, wonderful things will happen, and this PE teacher will know you exist, all right.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 8, 2013)

Don't give out advice like that.


----------



## Mr. L (Mar 8, 2013)

AndyB said:


> Don't give out advice like that.


Yeah.



Everybody knows you've gotta touch her right cheek, not her neck.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Mar 8, 2013)

Mr. L said:


> Yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody knows you've gotta touch her right cheek, not her neck.



hot pe teacher is a man.


----------



## Jake (Mar 8, 2013)

i dun want no women

i aint no women luver


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Mar 8, 2013)

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> On a positive note I've got my supernatural boxset! (Which will keep me quiet and out of my dad's way)



I don't even know how jake could follow up your posts with a "omg he dosnt see me" kinda thing.
Trust me you got it kinda bad. At lest it's just verbal right?
If I were you. Get out. Don't come back. Let them go to you. Stay with friends stay with your bf.
Do what you need to do to get out of that place. Get a go bag ready and do it. Find a woman's shelter, they will treet you good.
Point is, if you want it to continue, stay. 
If you want a change, go.
Because calling him out and still living under his roof, good luck. You'll be asking for a hell you have not begun to see the likes of.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Mar 9, 2013)

RoosterInURbutt said:


> I don't even know how jake could follow up your posts with a "omg he dosnt see me" kinda thing.
> Trust me you got it kinda bad. At lest it's just verbal right?
> If I were you. Get out. Don't come back. Let them go to you. Stay with friends stay with your bf.
> Do what you need to do to get out of that place. Get a go bag ready and do it. Find a woman's shelter, they will treet you good.
> ...


Me and my bf have been moving some of my belongings over to his dad's house for a few weeks now, mainly just some clothes and valuables. My college has said that if I do leave I should tell them, one so that it's on record, two that they stop my dad if he comes looking for me in college. My bf's family knows what my dad does and they've said I can stay there, but I'm just worried that my dad would start going after my bf's family... Another thing is that my mum has started planning to redecorate my room to make it more 'grown up' and I feel it would be a kick in the teeth for my mum if I left now...


----------



## Trundle (Mar 9, 2013)

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> Me and my bf have been moving some of my belongings over to his dad's house for a few weeks now, mainly just some clothes and valuables. My college has said that if I do leave I should tell them, one so that it's on record, two that they stop my dad if he comes looking for me in college. My bf's family knows what my dad does and they've said I can stay there, but I'm just worried that my dad would start going after my bf's family... Another thing is that my mum has started planning to redecorate my room to make it more 'grown up' and I feel it would be a kick in the teeth for my mum if I left now...



To be honest, abuse is worse than whatever would happen if you left. :/ 
Go if you want to and have the chance, but if you think your mom would really take it that seriously, try thinking of another solution.


----------



## monochrome (Mar 9, 2013)

my online math quiz thing got messed up and I might have to take it again...it took me like 3 hours to put it all together...im gonna be mad if I have to waste another 3 doing it over when i could be studying -.-


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Mar 11, 2013)

Mint, have you talked to your mom about everything?


----------



## Colour Bandit (Mar 11, 2013)

RoosterInURbutt said:


> Mint, have you talked to your mom about everything?



I tried talking to her yesterday, but of course she spoke to my dad and now I'm apparently a liar and attention seeker or as my mum sees it a confused teenager who can't tell the difference between a strict parent or an abusive parent...


----------



## Stevey Queen (Mar 11, 2013)

Not that I know the whole situation and it's really none of my business, but what exactly does he yell at you about? Because my dad can be the same way sometimes. If I do something that's wrong, even if it's the most minor thing ever, he'll yell at me. And sometimes he'll get carried away and insult me harshly, but I know he has his reasons. He was a very bad person when he was younger and he wants me to be nothing like him. So if I do something very wrong, no matter how little, I get chewed out. And it's only because he cares about me. Way too much but whatever. His strictness really made it difficult to do a lot of things growing up. Like I wasn't allowed to hang out with my friends because they were always ''hoodlums'' in his eyes and he was afraid I would end up like them.

Anyways, I don't know what he yells at you about. But at least it's only verbal, right? Because my dad beat me up. And I tried calling the cops once to avoid it because I knew it as coming and apparently it's corporal punishment, which is legal.

Sorry if this doesn't help and is nothing similar to your situation but that's just how my dad was. I tried to move out of my house too with my friends but I was too young and their parents wouldn't let me so yah.


----------



## keybug55 (Mar 16, 2013)

Almost all of my middle school to high school life I thought I was ********. I'm just holding on to any form of confidence I can get. If I don't graduate at the age of 18, I don't know how I would live with myself.

Anyway, after getting that off my chest, all of you are beautiful people and you should remember that. Night.


----------



## Mei (Mar 16, 2013)

- My favourite anime is ending for a while or forever. Depends.

- Little brother ruined my DS.

- Mum made my most hated food: Peas


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Mar 22, 2013)

keybug55 said:


> Almost all of my middle school to high school life I thought I was ********. I'm just holding on to any form of confidence I can get. If I don't graduate at the age of 18, I don't know how I would live with myself.
> 
> Anyway, after getting that off my chest, all of you are beautiful people and you should remember that. Night.



Middle school is bad for everyone, your all changing and it's confusing. Things will get better.
Your not ********, your smarter then you think.



Mei said:


> - My favourite anime is ending for a while or forever. Depends.
> 
> - Little brother ruined my DS.
> 
> - Mum made my most hated food: Peas



What anime?
Sorry about your ds.
Eat your peas, there good for you.
You have no idea how hard it is to take care of your family and provide dinner every night.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Mar 22, 2013)

Mei said:


> - My favourite anime is ending for a while or forever. Depends.
> 
> - Little brother ruined my DS.
> 
> - Mum made my most hated food: Peas



My little sister broke my DS Lite years and years ago. Almost immediately after I got it. I just returned it to toy's R us and they gave me a brand new one. They aren't very smart since my mom explained that it was broke like a joke.

And peas are good, silly.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Mar 22, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> My little sister broke my DS Lite years and years ago. Almost immediately after I got it. I just returned it to toy's R us and they gave me a brand new one. They aren't very smart since my mom explained that it was broke like a joke.
> 
> And peas are good, silly.



I used to work for toys r us, if it didn't work, for any reason. I exchanged it.
It sucks when you need a new and no one will help you out.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Mar 22, 2013)

RoosterInURbutt said:


> I used to work for toys r us, if it didn't work, for any reason. I exchanged it.
> It sucks when you need a new and no one will help you out.



I didn't mean any offense. I just don't think it's a good business move to exchange a broken product (that the customer broke) for a brand new one. Regardless, I am glad they did. I thought I was gonna lose my DS forever.


----------



## Mary (Mar 22, 2013)

Trundle said:


> I know your pain! When I was young, I lived in my hometown. I had to leave to go across to the other side of the country, and leave my best friend who lived directly beside me and we played together everyday. (Grade 1)
> After awhile, I made some friends in the new school. Half a year through, he moved away. (Grade 2)
> The year after that (same school), I made another friend, but he ended up moving cities and schools during the Summer. (Grade 3 - Grade 4)
> Then, I finally made new friends at the school again, and I was moving back to the other side of the country... (Grade 5)
> ...



Now a perv has a crush on me, but he's so delicate. I wonder how I'll tell him about my bf. Thanks for the sympathy. It feels nice to know someone knows what you're going through.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Mar 23, 2013)

Good news from my side, I'm now going to individual counselling and family counselling about the problems I had with my dad and things are looking up now! My dad and I are starting to talk to each other properly and are doing more things together (We've started watching the Alien series together and we both find it funny when my mum hides behind a cushion!) We are even going to both go look at some cars in a few days and choose one to be my first car!

Though I'm having to resit my Biology exam as I failed it... A little bit of a pain, but I know what I need to focus on revising now. :/


----------



## Stevey Queen (Mar 23, 2013)

My best friend of 3 years just told me that he never liked me, trusted me, or even cared about me and then ended the friendship with me :'c


----------



## Kip (Mar 23, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> My best friend of 3 years just told me that he never liked me, trusted me, or even cared about me and then ended the friendship with me :'c



Wait wait wait... if it was 3 years they must be lying, even a little!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Mar 24, 2013)

Kip said:


> Wait wait wait... if it was 3 years they must be lying, even a little!



*sigh* unfortunately, it got more complicated after I posted this. Too complicated for anybody here to understand. I have trouble understanding it myself :/


----------



## Mary (Mar 24, 2013)

Awwwwwwwww. I want to hug you so badly.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Mar 27, 2013)

Depressed that this guy will never be my boyfriend..



Spoiler: slightly inappropriate and sexy picture so please be warned


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Mar 27, 2013)

Listen pony, you don't want to date any dragons, no mater how small or cute they are, they eat your gems!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Mar 27, 2013)

RoosterInURbutt said:


> Listen pony, you don't want to date any dragons, no mater how small or cute they are, they eat your gems!



I'm willing to take the risk.


----------



## Treasu(red) (Mar 28, 2013)

Trundle, YanoShigun, Bambi, Lovemcqueen, Kip, Prof Gallows, Dustbunnii, Roshan, Jake., Flying Mint Bunny, Dimension Witch, Dalie, SockHead, Lauren, Lookyhooky, Juicebox, Wraithe83, Octavia, PaJami, Julie, RoosterInURbutt, Cloudkitty, Jas0n, (h-izzle I don't think you get kittens... a pen? Really? Haha) Mary, Hamusuta, monochrome, keybug55, and Mei






It is hard to get past the bad times. I help teach preschool, and I always tell my kids when a friend is hurting to cross their hands over their heart, close their eyes and wish them well. I will have a bunch of 5 year olds wishing you all (and your families) well tomorrow.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Mar 28, 2013)

It is hard to get past the bad times,
In a way this thread has helped me. In my life, I have no one to talk to.
Can't talk to friends, can't talk to family. Not with out whip lash.
Here I can vent, poor my sad depression out. Just so it's not bottled in, eating away at my soul. It's good to get it all out sometimes. 
You say your sad, people talk with you about it. And it dosnt have any negative on your day to day life.
Well be ok. This is there we meet friends to talk. Baby dont sleep this good.

Thank you for your kind words. I hope only the best and all things good for you.


----------



## Jake (Mar 28, 2013)

- hot pe teacher dnt notice me
- second hot guy (school captain) dnt notice me
- i have exams on tuesday and i am dumb
- i have 62783 family members staying @ my house who dont shut up so i cant study
- my year advisor pull me out of class for like 20 minutes 2 talk 2 me n she like 'how r u? r u happy? wats goin on? do u hav friends? do u need help? how r u goin in skool?' idk she say she got email from the deputy but idno what is goin on mayb the skool think i am ****ed in the head it stupid idno 
*sigh*


----------



## broadwaythecat (Mar 28, 2013)

-just put a picture of him on your wall
-just stalk him on Facebook 
-studystudystudystudystudy 
- Just put on your headphones onto maximum volume and play classical music and then I think you wont hear your annoying relatives.(And I thought my family was big! You better not be lying about the 62783 relatives)
-Act like a ****** always works for me when somebody asks me if I have brain injuries(although I did fall out of crib and hit my head when I was a baby, I'm not so sure if that's enough to cause brain injuries.)


----------



## Jake (Mar 28, 2013)

now my fan is making a stupid rattling noise and i want to smash my head into the wall and bleed to death fml


----------



## broadwaythecat (Mar 28, 2013)

And now I'm totally creeped out because I was reading this Creepypasta called "Sweet Apple Massacre" and it was really sexual and bloody, (just how I like my fanfics)


----------



## Juicebox (Mar 28, 2013)

RoosterInURbutt said:


> It is hard to get past the bad times,
> In a way this thread has helped me. In my life, I have no one to talk to.
> Can't talk to friends, can't talk to family. Not with out whip lash.
> Here I can vent, poor my sad depression out. Just so it's not bottled in, eating away at my soul. It's good to get it all out sometimes.
> ...



Yeah, that's what I've been doing. Nobody on here knows me in person, so they can't really judge me. I like using the anonymity as a way to get everything out in the open without fear or rejection. My friends try to talk to me, and I appreciate their help, but sometimes I just wanna talk, you know? Sometimes it's nice to just talk about the bad times without intervention, because sometimes putting it in front of your own eyes helps you sort things out.


----------



## Treasu(red) (Mar 29, 2013)

my husband today said we might be living here in the middle of nowhere for another three years..... I ran a bath and cried. literally we're in a desert that's either frozen tundra or warm with 40mph winds and dirt... with no people, no shopping, no friends, no nature to explore.... 
Good thing that bath gave me time to think, and then we sat down and talked about our options and brainstormed until we had a compromise. A beautiful, beautiful compromise. 

I also told him to put big bold neon-light disclaimers on anything he's talking to me hypothetically again in the future because all I heard was "We're staying here another three years taadaa!" and kinda freaked out.


----------



## Feraligator (Apr 2, 2013)

I suddenly miss my Winter Break. I'm not too sad about it, but I guess it's a memory that can get me sometimes. It's been 4 months already! But I should be happy, as I'm getting all these great gifts for my upcoming birthday.


----------



## Jake (Apr 2, 2013)

JezDayy said:


> I suddenly miss my Winter Break. I'm not too sad about it, but I guess it's a memory that can get me sometimes. It's been 4 months already! But I should be happy, as I'm getting all these great gifts for my upcoming birthday.



chin up


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 2, 2013)

Finding out an old friend now smoke cannabis and having said friend drive you home from work high is always fun...


----------



## Juicebox (Apr 2, 2013)

Ugh. I have this one friend, and I'm not sure if we're fighting or not. I don't want to be fighting of course. I'm only a little mad at her, but I'm afraid that she's really mad at me. I know that everything is my fault too, but I can't apologize unless we really are fighting, otherwise she really will get mad at me.

I never fought with my friends in Middle School or High School, but suddenly drama starts when I start college. Fantastic.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Apr 3, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> Finding out an old friend now smoke cannabis and having said friend drive you home from work high is always fun...



Remember, if they get pulled over, it's a DUI!
DUI isn't just for alcohol.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 3, 2013)

RoosterInURbutt said:


> Remember, if they get pulled over, it's a DUI!
> DUI isn't just for alcohol.



Luckily he wasn't pulled over. He did drive in the middle of the road for 2.5 seconds though...

He also listened to the worst dubstep/pop crap music too lol


----------



## Emrys (Apr 3, 2013)

I hate unloading all my problems to people, especially strangers but

-I'm constantly anxious (to the point where I take quite a few medications for it), and it makes me grit my teeth all the time which is very painful
-Because I grit my teeth so often I misaligned my jaw and now I can't eat a lot of foods because my back teeth clash when I chew. I probably have TMJ.
-I have no friends where I live and I haven't had any in years
-It takes hours to fall asleep and for some reason I keep waking up every two hours and having problems going back to sleep. I usually give up at 5 or 6 AM after a few hours of restless sleep. I don't know why this is happening.
-Though I'm really excited to see my best friend in two months, I have to take a plane to her country and I'm terrified of flying
-I was recently hospitalized for my depression and it hasn't gotten any better since I got home

I feel like such a downer :c


----------



## Juicebox (Apr 4, 2013)

Emrys said:


> I hate unloading all my problems to people, especially strangers but
> 
> -I'm constantly anxious (to the point where I take quite a few medications for it), and it makes me grit my teeth all the time which is very painful
> -Because I grit my teeth so often I misaligned my jaw and now I can't eat a lot of foods because my back teeth clash when I chew. I probably have TMJ.
> ...



Nah, you're not a downer. Everybody on this thread complains, it's just nice to get it out. In fact, doing it anonymously is probably the best way to go about it, because no one can accurately judge you. It just lets you say what you need to say, and be done with it. You don't have to explain yourself, you just have to talk.


----------



## Feraligator (Apr 6, 2013)

Jake. said:


> chin up


Thanks! =)


----------



## Solar (Apr 6, 2013)

- I just told my friend something that ruined her birthday...I didn't know about it....
- I'm confused with my sexuality... :'(

sigh....some days are just not good ones...


----------



## ToastNinja (Apr 7, 2013)

-I have just had someone close to me pass away
-My best friend is moving away. They are the only person I can trust with everything
-A friend of mine backstabbed me
-I often get ignored by everyone and I have trouble making friends
-I have trouble trusting people and talking about my problems
-My parents are always fighting


----------



## Nami (Apr 7, 2013)

Ahh lets see.. I'm sure I can come up with SOMETHING, haha.. 

- I'm overeating a lot recently (especially fast food), body image is already poor and for some reason,can't drag myself to the gym
- My acne is coming back, the above probably one of a few reasons why </3
- My best friend lives states away from me
- I don't really have anybody I can call a close friend other than the above (meaning nobody I can really trust)
- Socially awkward?

Oh well.. it IS nice to get it out there sometimes. I do have loved ones though as far away as they may be, and a very caring lover of 4 years


----------



## Colour Bandit (Apr 9, 2013)

Ugh, my college's webmail is down meaning I can't find out what the topic was for my Media Studies essay and I can't download my Biology re-sit revision pack which my teacher was going to email to me... This is what happens when I actually decide to spend a day doing my work and revision 

I got my new car (Technically not mine yet, it's in my dad's name but after my 17th birthday he'll fill in some forms to make it mine...) last week and it's just sitting on the front drive, my parents have driven it loads already but I REALLY want to drive it... It's just sitting there teasing me, I could go grab the keys and drive it now but I'm a law abiding citizen so I won't but, ugh, I want to...
119 days until my birthday, then I get my provisional license and I can drive my precious (With a parent in the car too)
My parents want to send me on one of those intensive driving lesson course things were you spend 1-2 weeks of learning to drive everyday and then you do your test at the end, but I want to spend my time learning so I can build up my confidence... 
tl;dr I want to drive my car but I can't...

EDIT: This is the car if anyone is interested:
http://www.seat.co.uk/content/uk/brand/en/models/mii/versions/se.html


----------



## Trundle (Apr 9, 2013)

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> Ugh, my college's webmail is down meaning I can't find out what the topic was for my Media Studies essay and I can't download my Biology re-sit revision pack which my teacher was going to email to me... This is what happens when I actually decide to spend a day doing my work and revision
> 
> I got my new car (Technically not mine yet, it's in my dad's name but after my 17th birthday he'll fill in some forms to make it mine...) last week and it's just sitting on the front drive, my parents have driven it loads already but I REALLY want to drive it... It's just sitting there teasing me, I could go grab the keys and drive it now but I'm a law abiding citizen so I won't but, ugh, I want to...
> 119 days until my birthday, then I get my provisional license and I can drive my precious (With a parent in the car too)
> ...



Ahh, the "Drivers Ed" as we call them here. 
They are usually around $630 with tax when we take them, and we have to sit in a classroom for 4 days, and about 7 or 8 hours, learning the rules of the road. I never took it yet, but my brother did, and now he has to do a bunch of driving hours with an instructor. Benefits are reduced insurance, mainly. I also heard you can get your full license quicker.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Apr 10, 2013)

Trundle said:


> Ahh, the "Drivers Ed" as we call them here.
> They are usually around $630 with tax when we take them, and we have to sit in a classroom for 4 days, and about 7 or 8 hours, learning the rules of the road. I never took it yet, but my brother did, and now he has to do a bunch of driving hours with an instructor. Benefits are reduced insurance, mainly. I also heard you can get your full license quicker.



My parents want me to go through that as I am one of the youngest in my year group so they want me to catch up... It doesn't look too bad, but I'm still nervous about driving even though I really want to drive... Though my parents are now pushing me to revise for my theory test as well as my A Level exams, I have very little time for fun now, though I guess that's what happens when you have to start growing up...


----------



## ToastNinja (Apr 10, 2013)

I was already having a bad day since two of my other friends are also moving and I got yelled at by my dad. Then to make it worse a group of random people started making fun of me and following me wherever I went. I have no idea who they were. They aren't going to stop and are going to keep their eye out for me. I am guessing this will become a routine.


----------



## Trundle (Apr 10, 2013)

ToastNinja said:


> I was already having a bad day since two of my other friends are also moving and I got yelled at by my dad. Then to make it worse a group of random people started making fun of me and following me wherever I went. I have no idea who they were. They aren't going to stop and are going to keep their eye out for me. I am guessing this will become a routine.



Dude, what a bunch of jerks. Just (if you're a student) try telling a teacher or file a bullying report. If nothing is done against it, tell your parents. Because of the stupid school system, they don't seem to take kids seriously a lot of the time. 
Good luck!


----------



## Kip (Apr 10, 2013)

Trundle said:


> Dude, what a bunch of jerks. Just (if you're a student) try telling a teacher or file a bullying report. If nothing is done against it, tell your parents. Because of the stupid school system, they don't seem to take kids seriously a lot of the time.
> Good luck!



Or you could just kill em with fire... (kidding)

Have ya asked em why they're followin ya?


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Apr 12, 2013)

ToastNinja said:


> I was already having a bad day since two of my other friends are also moving and I got yelled at by my dad. Then to make it worse a group of random people started making fun of me and following me wherever I went. I have no idea who they were. They aren't going to stop and are going to keep their eye out for me. I am guessing this will become a routine.


I agree with telling a teacher,
Just to let you know, the moment you leave your house if your on your own, till you get back home, you are the schools responsibility. If you get hurt it could cost the school if you sue. So they will want to end it.
Otherwise, if they don't do it. If there picking on you, and it becomes a constant.
Call the local authorities, tell them what's going on and they will take care of it. If that dosnt work.
Let them know your becoming unstable and feeling the need to retaliate in the worst way. Then they will step it up. 

I got bullied when I was younger, the school stepped in. It didn't stop. And the school let them know if he did anything elce. He would be expelled. That ended it.

Now days, I'm still a strawberry short cake, 5'7 . But I got crazy into lifting and I'm bigger then most my past people.
Get some weights,  even just work out in your garage if you have one with the door open, that's usually enough to scare off oncoming  threats.

Learn to fight, like take a class. Just knowing how to stand and move scares others. When people realize you know why your doing, they get scared and there fear will either end the attack in the first place or there mind will be pre occupied
With what there about to face and move slower and make more mistakes.
I uses to love the comments I got when I was hitting the bag after a few classes.


All else fails... Super soaker full of cat pee. Hell, even a squirt bottle or water bottle of pee. You would be surprised how quick people run. And trust me. It does work =)


----------



## Lauren (Apr 13, 2013)

I have so much uni work :-(


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Apr 13, 2013)

Uni work?


----------



## Juicebox (Apr 13, 2013)

RoosterInURbutt said:


> Uni work?



I think it's short for University.


----------



## Rover AC (Apr 13, 2013)

I suppose I should contribute...

- I'm constantly stressed about school work, assessments, upcoming GCSEs ect.

- People (a.k.a bullies) suck.

- I am perhaps the most lonely student at my school. Everyone seems to be "tagged" in some-sort of form and I am basically excluded from this. Not that I care about mine or other's social status, but, in short, I'm that nerdy girl (that everyone hates) in all those TV shows. 

I know it's hardly important compared to some of the heart-breaking problems I see on this thread but I thought it needed to be said.


----------



## Jake (Apr 13, 2013)

It takes my hair 2 hours to dry and Glee hasn't been renewed for season 5


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 14, 2013)

Everybody who likes me isn't attractive....


----------



## Kip (Apr 14, 2013)

I feel like I'm going through a midlife crisis, at 16. I know its dumb but i just can't shake that "feeling". It feels like life is passing me by in a blink of an eye.


----------



## Juicebox (Apr 14, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> Everybody who likes me isn't attractive....



Preach it sister.

Actually, the only people who are attracted to me are forty year old dudes, and most of the time they don't have teeth.


----------



## Kip (Apr 14, 2013)

Juicebox said:


> Preach it sister.
> 
> Actually, the only people who are attracted to me are forty year old dudes, and most of the time they don't have teeth.



...I don't even know what to say. That's just, no.


----------



## Mary (Apr 14, 2013)

Juicebox said:


> Actually, the only people who are attracted to me are forty year old dudes, and most of the time they don't have teeth.


 I just wanna hug you right now. I know exactly what you're talking about.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 14, 2013)

Juicebox said:


> Preach it sister.
> 
> Actually, the only people who are attracted to me are forty year old dudes, and most of the time they don't have teeth.



That's icky lol

Another problem I have is that my dad keeps spending all of my money on beer and cigarettes and I need to able to get a car and be able to afford an apartment in 2 years time and so far it doesn't look like that is going to happen if this continues.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Apr 14, 2013)

...
-School tomorrow

-School is extremely stressful

-I have attention issues and I can't do anything until my homework is done

-Homework takes at least 4 hours to get done. Every. Night. (I know, it will get worse, I am only in middleschool)
-One of my closest friends recently started siding with the other people we would keep our distance from, now keeps calling me a d*****bag behind my back, telling my other friends he is sick of my bullcrap, and when I ask him what this "bullcrap" is so that I can stop doing whatever it is that is bugging him, he won't tell me. Then, when I am sick out of school he tells everyone I know "Thank GOD he (me) is gone today!" I am getting sick of him!"

-Run out of games me and this friend can play. I don't really care that he is being stupid, I just want a gaming partner again  however, we have no games that both of us have that we can play together, or we do have some games we both have, but don't feel like playing them at all

-Animal Crossing isn't out yet

-There aren't many people I know in real life getting the game (I know there are people here I can play with but it is still nice to have an IRL friend who plays)

-I have state tests next week

-Schools are switching to Common Core Curriculum garbage that will involve MANY more tests to "assess" students

-My family will have to pay 8,000+ dollars to fix our roof, already in a *somewhat* tight situation with money, we obviously can't 
splurge on that much stuff, but we get by pretty well (we are one of the luckier families in our area, someone in my town couldnt afford to drive 30 miles away, because of gas)

-I will probably need to do regents next year in school for the last two weeks, because I will most likely be taking advanced classes

-After I get out of school for the summer, there is one random day I have to go back to school for Spanish finals

-I am being really negative, and I don't like to be negative

-9 weeks left of school

-I am sick of the people IN school because I am in the age group where everyone is a hormonal freak
-Everything I have to do at home seems very boring, so my wait for animal crossing is going exceptionally slow, mostly because my friend is being stupid and won't play any video games with me or go outside to ride our bikes around town

-My only other guy friend that plays games (to an extent) has terrible internet with a bandwidth limit where he will be charged more and their internet speed will be clocked down if they exceed the limit, although he still wouldn't be that much fun to play games with because he isn't a crazy gamer or tech geek like my other friend.


----------



## Jake (Apr 15, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> Everybody who likes me isn't attractive....



you need to redefine your idea of beauty.. those "unattractive" people you are talking about have beautiful hearts (to even think of you as attractive).. you have no right to call them ugly.. sorry but no. i don't see what you're getting upset for, when you're the one being judgemental.. sorry but this is why i hate people

woah did bidoof actually just post something meaningful and somewhat mature? what has the world some to


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 15, 2013)

Jake. said:


> you need to redefine your idea of beauty.. those "unattractive" people you are talking about have beautiful hearts (to even think of you as attractive).. you have no right to call them ugly.. sorry but no. i don't see what you're getting upset for, when you're the one being judgemental.. sorry but this is why i hate people
> 
> woah did bidoof actually just post something meaningful and somewhat mature? what has the world some to



Oh wow. I agree completely. 

 Lovemcqueen, you are basically saying that *no one likes you*, except for the unattractive one. How do you think these "unattractive" people feel? At least you have admirers, where-as they may have non. 

You need to be great-full that people like you. Because you could have it worse... What if no one liked you?

Here is how they basically feel ->  "Everyone I like/love thinks I'm ugly"


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 15, 2013)

Jake. said:


> you need to redefine your idea of beauty.. those "unattractive" people you are talking about have beautiful hearts (to even think of you as attractive).. you have no right to call them ugly.. sorry but no. i don't see what you're getting upset for, when you're the one being judgemental.. sorry but this is why i hate people
> 
> woah did bidoof actually just post something meaningful and somewhat mature? what has the world some to





traceguy said:


> Oh wow. I agree completely.
> 
> Lovemcqueen, you are basically saying that *no one likes you*, except for the unattractive one. How do you think these "unattractive" people feel? At least you have admirers, where-as they may have non.
> 
> ...



Umm, I'm sorry that I don't find them attractive? Last time I checked, I didn't have too like everyone who likes me. I actually do give most people who like me a chance instead of just basing if off of appearance. Most of them turn out to be creepy depressing people who end up asking me for sexual favors. And I didn't call them ugly. I said they weren't attractive to me. That was the least rude thing I could have said.


----------



## Juicebox (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm awkward around women. I'm actually doubting if I'm actually going to ever have a relationship, because the longer I go without finding anyone, the more awkward and desperate I become. I'm quickly growing tired of being alone, and I just want some kind of sign that will tell me that any girl will actually want to be with me. Even if we don't end up together, I just want to know that it might happen someday.


----------



## tigereyes86 (Apr 16, 2013)

Juicebox it will.  I don't know how old you are, nor does it matter to be honest, but I was in my early twenties before I had a relationship.

Do not be awkward and do not be desperate-this will attract you the wrong type of person (and don't I know it).  Be confident and be you, if someone wants you, it'll be because of who you really are, not because you'll be settling for less than you deserve.  She's there, she's just waiting until you're ready for her...

(Yes, it's cheesy and yes it's cliched, but it's true!)


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Apr 16, 2013)

Just speaking for the fugly people for a moment, we have hearts too. You guys just haven't found the right fugly yet.
We can be the sweetest kindest people who only want love.
Look at me,
In mid school, a girl found out I liked her and every time I saw her after that for 2 years she screamed "eww!" At me.

Look at me now!
I'm married, 2 kids
I have a alright body with one pack abbs and I can bench press well over a doble box of milk!
Things can turn around.

O.. Ill post my own sad post soon.


----------



## Steve Canyon (Apr 18, 2013)

two beautiful women love me

my wallet is too small for my $50's

and my diamond shoes are too tight! (thats Chandler from Friends)

This thread makes me feel really bad for a lot of you. Buck up.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Apr 18, 2013)

Steve Canyon said:


> two beautiful women love me
> 
> my wallet is too small for my $50's
> 
> ...




Here is your fix, really this one is easy.

Dump one girl

Get a money clip, or even a rubber band

And don't wear diamond shoes, you will get mugged.


Rooster helps again!


----------



## Wing (Apr 18, 2013)

Betrayal
Settlement
Ignorance


----------



## Atlas. (Apr 18, 2013)

Just gonna vent my boring little heart out.
It's pretty personal but I need to get this off of my chest |:

This is the first time I've actually expressed these annoyances so here goes
-I've run out of fluoxetine which is resulting in reversed effects.
- I'm being admitted yet again for one of my disorders.
- My dad constantly gets on my case because I'm 'not well'.
- I may be diagnosed with schiz.
- My best friend vowed to help me through it all but he prefers to be there for other people instead.
- I rarely go to school because of the paranoia and illnesses which is resulting in failure of classes and my family falling apart.
- I'm literally sick of worrying about my weight.

I'm sorry for burdening everybody with my stupid troubles, I know, I'm a pretty depressive person v_v'


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Apr 18, 2013)

Forget it..


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 24, 2013)

I just failed a class because there is nowhere to upload my final exam project to my teacher, it wont go through email cuz its too large and im not at school to upload through it through the schools server and its due today.

Yay me.


----------



## Sora (Apr 24, 2013)

My entire class failed our math test today over probability. The teacher treats us like we have doctorates in math and never will go over the examples in depth. He also will tell us, "Oh you all don't need to know those axioms and that theorem for the test." <- They end up on the test -_-. I heard he's retiring soon though so I hope I never have him again.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Apr 24, 2013)

Sora said:


> My entire class failed our math test today over probability. The teacher treats us like we have doctorates in math and never will go over the examples in depth. He also will tell us, "Oh you all don't need to know those axioms and that theorem for the test." <- They end up on the test -_-. I heard he's retiring soon though so I hope I never have him again.



I had a teacher like that once.
One guy passed though... The one who called him out on it and stood up to him.
Maybe he's looking for someone to stand up to him?
He did it in mid test though.


----------



## Juicebox (Apr 24, 2013)

Sora said:


> My entire class failed our math test today over probability. The teacher treats us like we have doctorates in math and never will go over the examples in depth. He also will tell us, "Oh you all don't need to know those axioms and that theorem for the test." <- They end up on the test -_-. I heard he's retiring soon though so I hope I never have him again.



That reminds me of this one English teacher I had. He would walk into class everyday and tell us what failures we were and how all of us were worthless. He would then proceed to give us no work, and we would sit in class for an hour and a half and do nothing. We would be given the task to read a 100 page book, but he would stretch it our for about two months so it would be like only a couple pages a day.

Then he would yell at the kids who failed the test.


----------



## Mary (Apr 24, 2013)

Okay!!! I know we're sad!!! We are a sad bunch. And we have every right to be! Or, we could try to be happy. Cheer up, everyone! It has to get better eventually, right?


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Apr 25, 2013)

Mary said:


> Okay!!! I know we're sad!!! We are a sad bunch. And we have every right to be! Or, we could try to be happy. Cheer up, everyone! It has to get better eventually, right?


It's not really all about being sad, it's about letting go and venting and talking about our feeling when we have no where else to turn.
I don't have anyone I can talk to. Unless its happy day all is well everything is fine, I can't talk.
Sometimes we need to let it out, and it's ok. This helps us and helps us feel better.
So don't look at us as the sad people, but the people looking for and getting help. Not only with life, but emotion. 

I'm ok. But you really listen to me, because I'm telling you the truth. I mean this. I'm ok!
Trust me.


----------



## Juicebox (Apr 25, 2013)

Mary said:


> Okay!!! I know we're sad!!! We are a sad bunch. And we have every right to be! Or, we could try to be happy. Cheer up, everyone! It has to get better eventually, right?



We aren't a sad bunch though. If you look on the compliment thread, and the rest of the website for that matter, we are all a pretty positive group of people.

It's just that a lot of people on this thread are going through a weird time in their lives. Some of us are people who adjusting for adult life, or teenagers going through the motions of adolescence. During these transitional times, there aren't always times where you get to be open about your emotions. This thread is a way to get all that stuff out without being judged. It's just good to talk.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (May 2, 2013)

So... Sunday...
It was late and I wasn't sure how my son would act going to sleep beside my wife. It's a 50/50 shot...
So I stuck around. After a lil bit my wife starts throwing water bottles at me, really anything now bolted down that wasn't the kids.
It was because I was hanging around... 
We did get in a fight earlier, it's because I don't talk enough. And I'm pretty forgetful.
Ok...
The next day
My daughter didn't want to cuddle with my wife. Don't really blame her after the day they had Sunday morning..
Any way she wanted to be held by me. Just me.
As we're laying down my wife with a closed fist hits me once in the face.
It was because i didn't tell my daughter she had to be held by my wife and to be nice to her.
These are the first time she has thrown things at me and hit me. I have never done anything like that to her, in fact I have only yelled at her once and it ended with me trying to get her not to divorce me.
At what point would it be abuse? 
I don't really know what to do besides just talk about it.


----------



## Stevey Queen (May 2, 2013)

That sounds like an abusive relationship to me and I wouldn't want to be in one of those. I would hit the road as soon as my non-existent partner hit me. It's a shame she had to show her true colors so late in your relationship. You're married so separation is complicated and never pretty. I'm not telling you to get divorced but you need to talk to her and settle things. Physical abuse is not fun. It leads to being afraid in your own home. My dad's an alcoholic and he can be really mean for no reason when he's drunk. I'm afraid of him and I have to stay in my room to avoid a random drunken induced argument that could lead to physical contact. I'm beyond the age where he can legally hit me now but drunk people don't have good judgment so I still have to stay in my room a lot. This got off topic.


----------



## Wish (May 3, 2013)

No one and I mean NO ONE has the right to touch you, regardless of the situation.
I think you should sit down and talk with your wife. And if she does it again, stick up for yourself.

I would not want to have a child in that environment. I understand that emotions can lead us to do stupid things and maybe she did that out of the moment; but when and if she does it again, please say something.








My sadness lately is... being single  Let's face it, there's no age minimum or limit for loneliness. I'm not looking for a relationship or anyone but man I feel like a cat lady

except without the cats


----------



## Colour Bandit (May 3, 2013)

Litwick said:


> No one and I mean NO ONE has the right to touch you, regardless of the situation.
> I think you should sit down and talk with your wife. And if she does it again, stick up for yourself.



I agree with sticking up for yourself, but be careful, if you physically defend yourself and cause her harm she could flip the story and it would be you 'abusing' her and, unfortunately, people may support her because of society's messed up views on abuse. ("women can't hurt men", ignore that it's total rubbish) And remember it is NOT your fault, don't be ashamed to report her if it goes too far. We're all here to support you


----------

